# Table saw or jointer



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I heard using a jointer closes off the pores and slightly polishes the wood(or something like this) and that when edge gluing it's better to follow up with a pass on the table saw.Anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*jointer worries*

I have used both a joiner and a thickness planer to edge boards for gluing and never had a problem with glue sticking. I also glue up a lot of wood for lathe turning and have never had one come apart. I wouldn't worry about it. I don't know where you heard this from, but I tend to take these type of things with a grain of salt. Someone else may give you a different answer, but I have done things in the past where people have told me it would never work and had it turn out fine. Don't be afraid to use your joiner before gluing. If your joiner was polishing the wood enough to preclude glue absorbsion, I would say your not pushing it through fast enough.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I have looked at the edge of a hardwood board and wondered that myself, but my old shop teacher from years ago taught me to take a small nail and tap holes in the edge to help the gluing...

Then again, when I've not used that method, I still have had no problem with the adhesion.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd never heard that Jon. It it seems unlikely that it's a hard fact since table saws don't cut the wood...the saw blades do. There are so many different types of blades and grinds, the blade's impact on the edge varies alot. Some blades have very tight side clearances that polish the edge to glassy smooth, while others are much rougher. A good 30, 40, 50, 60, or 80T saw blade or even a decent 24T rip blade....all seem acceptable IME. 

The jointer's impact varies too depending on the blade sharpness and speed of the pass...it's is capable of leaving a really clean edge, or one with scallops from going too fast, or even ridges from a dinged blade. 

Either way, I've never had a good glue joint fail whether I used the jointer or the TS. IMHO, it's more important that the edges are tight, square, and make a uniform joint than how that was achieved...excellent edge prep will make little difference if the joint is sloppy. 

Just my 2 cents...:blink:


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

The only thing that would smash the open pores in wood (in my openion) would be the outfeed roller on a thickness planer.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The only difference I can see would be speed of the feed and speed of the blade. It's possible you could burn the wood, thus possibly polishing and sealing the pores, but I don't see how the tool would matter in that regard so much as the speed you cut things.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are a lot of myths and misinformation spread on forums like this. A lot of the so called "gospel" info can be "dispelled" by actually doing the work in the shop. 

I've never had that problem, and had good glued joinery even with burned or burnished edges. There does seem to be glue penetration on edges like that, but some dressing to those edges can't hurt. Sometimes a quick couple of swipes with a block sander is all it takes.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I brought it up because I started a job at a millwork and the bossman seemed quite impressed by this tip so I thought I'd pass it on.It didn't exactly make sense to me but he's been doing this almost longer than i've been alive.The wood was 12' long,no buscuits etc,and we used epoxy.I don't know but I think i'll stick to my jointer.:wallbash:


----------

